# Veritas Cyclone Lids?



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Since I have ran across some extra rough wood in Pallets and crates I have been working my Rigid 13" Planer pretty hard along with my shop vac. I was wondering if anyone has used or tried the Veritas Cyclone Lids on a large trash can. Does it work as well as what is claimed in their catalogue?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Can't say about the Veritas one or about hooking one up to a shop vac but I do have one that fits a trash can and hooks to my dust collector and it works. I don't remember where I ordered it but it was some years ago just after they first came out and it fits what I think might be a 30 gallon can??? Anyway it keeps bigger pieces from going any farther and gets most of the wood chip and best of all it easy to empty.

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you Ed,


----------



## AKROPAUL (Sep 30, 2004)

*homemade one works well*

I made a cyclone lid out of a piece of plywood and some aluminium ductwork for a bathroom exhaust fan.Cut the ply a little bigger than the can opening.
Mount a straigt pice of duct through the center,and a piece with an elbow off to the side near the edge of the can.The center duct is where you hook up dust collector and the opening should be below the elbow of the outer duct.The duct with the elbow goes to yor machine.
This system works well for me and is cheap to build.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

AKROPAUL said:


> I made a cyclone lid out of a piece of plywood and some aluminium ductwork for a bathroom exhaust fan.Cut the ply a little bigger than the can opening.
> Mount a straigt pice of duct through the center,and a piece with an elbow off to the side near the edge of the can.The center duct is where you hook up dust collector and the opening should be below the elbow of the outer duct.The duct with the elbow goes to yor machine.
> This system works well for me and is cheap to build.



Hello AKROPAUL, Welcome to the RouterForums 


Thank you for the tip, would you happen to be able to post a picture of what this looks like. I have a general Ideal pictured in my head but seeing would help.


----------



## tman (Aug 13, 2005)

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Randy (you really should change that photo!)
I have the Veritas Cyclone Lid. I use it with my Shop Vac and hooked up to the planer. I have had success, but it doesn't take long to fill up the garbage can! I've also hooked it up to my jointer, but it just doesn't really have enough draw to use that way. It does also work well with the router in the table. I realise though that a dedicated dust collection system would be much better.
~Julie~


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

*lid*

Here is a way to make it you may like I have used it with much success.


http://www.woodcraft.com/articles.aspx?articleid=408


----------



## Chrislef (Aug 25, 2005)

*Lee Valley Cyclone Lid*

YES it certainly works!

I had built my own to use with my shop vac (2.5" pipe) and it certainly worked.

But when I bought a dust collector I decided that I really wanted a better Seperator, i.e. one that really makes most of the dust and chips settle in the Seperator Bin.

So I invested in the Clear Veritas Cyclone Lid from Lee Valley. It really made a difference. It is the 4" model and sits on a 50 Gallon drum. Hardly anything goes to the dust collector and it is great to see what is happening inside the drum through the clear lid.

It simply "sits" on the drum. It does not snap in place. I actually called LV to ask just how it is suppose to fit tightly and they told me that a "gravity" fit was all that was needed. This is true... I did use a strip of self-adhesive weather stripping around the barrel top to avoid any air escape... -CL


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies. I did order and received mine from Veritas yesterday, now I am anxious to give it a whirl.  :sold:


_Time for me too pick up some more crates and Pallets for the good free wood._


----------

